# Gluhwein , German Glowing Wine



## glaab (15/5/09)

Hi guys,

I'm new to beer brewing but I've been making this for a while
and thought I'd share the recipe. 
I heat it in the microwave and swill it down between beers in the cold weather.



GLUHWEIN

[GLOWING WINE]



5l CLARET, [Kaiser Stuhl or Berri Traditional Dry Red Claret]

6l WATER

3 LARGE LEMONS SLICED THICK [or 4-5 med lemons, too much will ruin it]

20g CINNAMON STICKS 

20g CLOVES WHOLE

APPROX 2 CUP/S *RAW* SUGAR [to taste, 2 seems ok]

4 teaspn NUTMEG [optional to taste]



Place all [except wine/ water] ingredients in large stockpot, 

add 6l boiling water and simmer 20 mins, 

add 5L wine then;

HEAT SLOWLY UNTIL *ALMOST** BOILS, COOL, STRAIN

*SERVE HOT*

*Boiling will boil off alcohol


----------



## unterberg (15/5/09)

I would leave out the water.
We never used water for it in Germany and Gluehwein normally has around 10% alc.

Just put the red wine (ideally you can get a sweet one and dont have to add as much sugar) in a pot and add about 
1-2 quatered lemons (I would not do more)
2-4 quatered oranges
2 cinnamon sticks
20g cloves should be fine
Sugar to you desired sweetness
I never liked the nutmeg in it... but try it
That should be fine for 5l.

Just bring to a simmer - no boil - for lets say half an hour.
Then strain.
There is no need so strain if you drink it straight away :icon_cheers: 
And its supposed to be consumed hot. It tastes aweful cold!


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

So basically warm sangria?

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/5/09)

Some friends came back from Europe with a version of this called Fire Punch.

Essentially you make up your Gluewine (or a red wine, orange juice and spice mix, mulled wine), then add a hefty whack of Stroh rum (lovely stuff :blink: )

Then take you pot to somewhere fire safe (i.e not in a kitchen, especially a rental!!!). Then sit a special strip of metal across the top of the pot. On this strip sits a sugar cone, basically a sugar pressed into a cone shape about 100-150mm high. Pour more Stroh rum over the sugar cone. 

Now comes the performance part of the evening. Light the rum soaked sugar cone and begin gently ladeling the wine/rum mixture over the buring sugar cone. If you are talented (or drunk and trying to show off) you can get quite a high flame climbing up the liqud as your ladel is over the punch.

Once the sugar had melted into the pot. Give it a stir and then start serving it out in coffee mugs.

http://german.about.com/library/blfeuerzangenb.htm

Cheers SJ


----------



## captaincleanoff (20/5/09)

what happens when it cools, you reheat it?


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/5/09)

Everytime we did a firepunch party i don't think it ever cooled totally. Quite often though we just added more Stroh rum and another sugar cone and started up the flames again.

i guess you coud set it up with a small burner underneath, fondue style to keep it warm?

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/09)

so basically mulled wine. 

you use cask wine. really? you should really use some $2 cleanskin or something as the preservitives and sulfer in 
chateaux deathbag are bad.


----------

